# Woman aged 60+ who isn't a grandmother FEE PAID



## cdunnjourno (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking to interview a woman aged 60+ about her feelings on not yet being a grandmother - so the lady has a child of her own who, due to fertility problems, hasn't become a parent themselves.

The piece is for an upmarket women's monthly magazine and any interview will be handled sensitively and thoughtfully. we would like someone who is prepared to be pictured and you will be shown your interview before it goes to press so you can ensure you're happy with it. You will also be paid a fee for your time. 

If you're interested in finding out more, please get in touch at [email protected]

Thank you.


----------

